# Wii #1447 - Wii Sports Resort (USA)



## Chanser (Jul 25, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2698^^

Wii MotionPlus Required


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2009)

The Europe cover looks a lot better than this.

Anyway I hope this works for you guys, got really tired of closing threads from noobs who couldn't be arsed to search.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 25, 2009)

finally its out! cant wait to play this.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 25, 2009)

NICE, early release. Can't wait to play this. I don't have a WiiMotion, can I still play it? I am running firmware 4.0


----------



## Akuma147 (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm on 4.0 with a modded Wii.  Does this require any updates to work?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> NICE, early release. Can't wait to play this. I don't have a WiiMotion, can I still play it? I am running firmware 4.0


You need Motion +.


----------



## Lakerfanalways (Jul 25, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the info, so if I don't have it, what, it wont even play? Because I have Grand Slam Tennis and Tiger Woods 2010 and they "needed" WiiMotion too, but I am able to play it without the Wiimotion. I will buy one this week


----------



## Yukito (Jul 25, 2009)

Lakerfanalways said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those 2 games and Virtua Tennis 2009 don't "need" WiiMotion+, they are "Wiimotion+ Compatible", you can play the game without it, but WiiSport Resort will ask you for a Wiimotion+ for every Minigame .
Without WM+ you can naviguate through the menu that's all (and I'm not sure because on your first play there is the "can't skip" parachute drop minigame)


----------



## Jools07 (Jul 25, 2009)

Works 100%

NTSC-U Wii
3.2U
WiiKey 1.9

I just brickblocked and it works through the normal disc channel.


----------



## Sick Wario (Jul 25, 2009)

i have only 2 WM+ for my 5 wands so can i still play 4 player or only 2?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 25, 2009)

Yukito said:
			
		

> Lakerfanalways said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they did need it, without it they were bad.


----------



## Louse76 (Jul 25, 2009)

So what's the story with the update? I have the special Waninkoko update for 4.0 and it's asking me to update. I have a normal US Wii. Is this going to kill my USB Loader or Homebrew Channel?

And if I load it to my hard drive - will USB loader skip the update? I'm using 1.4 and copying it over now (it's blisteringly slow).


----------



## Akuma147 (Jul 25, 2009)

Just burned it and there's a firmware update on it.  Brickblocked and burned another one, and it's working now.


----------



## Splashman (Jul 25, 2009)

Louse76 said:
			
		

> So what's the story with the update? I have the special Waninkoko update for 4.0 and it's asking me to update. I have a normal US Wii. Is this going to kill my USB Loader or Homebrew Channel?


I would suggest using Waninkoko's new 4.1 updater first.
After that, the disc still asks you to apply the update, but considering that my HBC and USBLoader still work perfectly fine after I did that, I assume it's safe to use.


----------



## Saywhatjj4 (Jul 25, 2009)

COOOOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but i prefer the Eu Boxart


----------



## xshinox (Jul 25, 2009)

cant preloader block this update?


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 25, 2009)

Sick Wario said:
			
		

> i have only 2 WM+ for my 5 wands so can i still play 4 player or only 2?
> 
> Wiimote motion plus REQUIRED, YOU NEED IT, REQUIRED.
> 
> ...


yes it can, BUT you need to skip the video at the start or else it your wii will freeze.

anyway, just *dont use the preloader option to force region*, or else it will give you a black screen


----------



## Smwbigboss (Jul 25, 2009)

Works for me through USB loader with 002 fix turned on.

I think I'm in love with Island Flyover mode. I just spent the past two hours doing barrel rolls and loops. This mode is worth the $50 alone.


----------



## darkten (Jul 25, 2009)

As far as I can tell...none of this works for the US/NTSC release.

-5d10 Discs of Sadness


----------



## cocomonk22 (Jul 26, 2009)

None of what works?


----------



## DjFIL (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm getting 002 errors.  I got a scrubbed version, so the update has already been removed.  I'm running 3.2u w/ 1.0fw on d2pro... but i'm using softchip r87 loader... but it's not working on any settings.  I might try the 4.1 Waninkoko updater... see if that will work.  Had same issue with ghostbusters... but Grand Slam Tennis and TW10 worked just fine for me.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 26, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wait, preloader skips the update. not blocks it. i just started the game and am forced to watch the video about the wii motion +. theres no freezing after the video anywhere.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 26, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Hero-Link said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i believe its ingame, once you jump out of the plane, not sure though!

Thats the point of 4.1, fixing a video playback in Wii Sports Resort, so that it doesnt freeze on you.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 26, 2009)

darkten said:
			
		

> As far as I can tell...none of this works for the US/NTSC release.
> 
> -5d10 Discs of Sadness




do you have preloader? if you do theres two options that might interfer with Sports Resort...


thats the force disc region hacks and the IOS reload hack.


disable those two, and it might work (i had the force region on, and my original sports resort wasnt working, until i disabled it ofc)


----------



## unionjac (Jul 26, 2009)

there is no update on NTSC version of Wii Sports Resort it plays fine on 3.4u

Unionjac


----------



## dearodie (Jul 26, 2009)

unionjac said:
			
		

> there is no update on NTSC version of Wii Sports Resort it plays fine on 3.4u
> 
> Unionjac


I beg to differ. I had my Wiikeyed WII on Waninkoko 4.1U and still had to update on a non brickblocked image I burnt to test out.
I ordered the game, so I was going to have to update anyway. 
I am still on 4.1U ... not sure how to check if any IOSs were updated in the system memory or not .. my guess is not since I can still play backups, install WADs, move them around ...etc. I had HBC installed beforehand ... obviously.


----------



## sgand (Jul 26, 2009)

Picking this up tomorrow. I hope my Wii will be alright when I'm forced to update from the disc. I already have it updated to 4.1u using Waninkoko. I have HBC and Back Up Loader with 2 other 002 fix/loader channels. Everything still works fine after the update, so I'm hoping the one I'll have to do from the disc will not mess anything up. That is, unless I'll be able to skip the update.



-edit-

Installed the update from the retail disc today, and everything seems to be working just fine.


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jul 26, 2009)

Hero-Link said:
			
		

> Thats the point of 4.1, fixing a video playback in Wii Sports Resort, so that it doesnt freeze on you.


...well no, that's not true.  4.1 fixes a bug where if you loaded a channel (such as Wiiware) then went to play WSR, it would make you watch the video at the start again.


----------



## scopelenz (Jul 26, 2009)

I am getting 002 errors even though GWP detects no code with the error inside.

Any ideas how to fix this?

EDIT: Forget what I said. I just found out what's wrong. :/


----------



## Azadar (Jul 26, 2009)

Anyone get this to work on USB loader? GX loader or anything else? No matter what settings I use it goes black and reboots the Wii to the menu. I do not have this problem with any other title at the moment.


----------



## Tetram (Jul 26, 2009)

Works just fine on my Wii.
You need to use the alternate dol method once, watch the vid, and then you will be able to play.


----------



## lolsjoel (Jul 26, 2009)

Tetram said:
			
		

> Works just fine on my Wii.
> You need to use the alternate dol method once, watch the vid, and then you will be able to play.


Can you go in to detail on this?


----------



## Smwbigboss (Jul 26, 2009)

Azadar said:
			
		

> Anyone get this to work on USB loader? GX loader or anything else? No matter what settings I use it goes black and reboots the Wii to the menu. I do not have this problem with any other title at the moment.
> 
> I got it to work using USB loader just by turning the error 002 fix on. If that doesn't work, try turning alternate .dol on.
> 
> ...



When using a bootloader, go into settings. There should be an option that says "Alternate boot.dol" that is off by default. You want to change that to On. In some boot loaders, the only options are Off, Disc, and SD. You want to change it to Disc.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 26, 2009)

Smwbigboss said:
			
		

> Azadar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, when I first started it, I got the 002 error. I did the fix, then did the alternate boot.dol fix. That let me watch the movie (with lots of staticy hisses and pops, btw), then I got dumped back to the system menu. Loading the game again, I got the option to watch to movie or start the game, starting the game just dumps me back to the system menu.


----------



## Smwbigboss (Jul 27, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Smwbigboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you sure you downloaded the USA version? My TV gives me video errors like that too when I try to play a PAL game. As for it not booting, it might work if you upgrade cIOS.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=6133


----------



## CuriousG (Jul 27, 2009)

El-ahrairah said:
			
		

> Ok, when I first started it, I got the 002 error. I did the fix, then did the alternate boot.dol fix. That let me watch the movie (with lots of staticy hisses and pops, btw), then I got dumped back to the system menu. Loading the game again, I got the option to watch to movie or start the game, starting the game just dumps me back to the system menu.


You've done the hard part already.  Now you can just turn off the alt dol and it should boot into the game.


----------



## slicknixon (Jul 27, 2009)

here's what i did:
first loaded configurable usb loader and turned alternate dol "on" using player.dol NOT main.dol
the motionplus video started with random noises inbetween segments.
after it was over, it took me back to the system menu.
i restarted the game in cfg usb loader using player.dol again and it took me to the video menu, i selected "return to the game" booted back to system menu
finally, i started the game with usb loader GX without alternate dol and with 002 fix "on"
game starts up and boots every time after with usb loader gx.

hopefully this works for other folks who are having problems.


----------



## Azariel_z (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi, I have a couple of doutbs..i readed a lot but I need to ask about this.

My Wii is 3.1U ( with all the IO's to play recent games ) , and I will follow this guide to get the game running: 

_"Instructions For Those who Use USB-Loader: 
1A. For USB Loader GX users: Place the alt.dol (RZTP01.dol) in the root of the SD (SD:\) 
1B. For Neogamma users: Place the alt.dol (RZTP01.dol) in "NeoGamma" in the root of the SD (SD:\NeoGamma) 
2. Load the USB-Loader (has to be a loader that contain the error 002 fix) 
3. Toggle "Error 002 fix" ON and "Alternative dol" ON then restart usb gx
4. start the game and watch the first video after that when you try to play the game it will reboot the wii 
5. Load yout Usb-loader again and toggle Alternative dol OFF. (restart usb gx)
6. Start the game and Enjoy."_

Two things:

1 -This Dol is a the file inside the disc ( USA )  or a file i need to download from somewhere?

2- Do I need to update my Wii to play this, or the alt.dol trick will solve the problem? Can I  directly "block" the update? Or I need to go into Waninkoko's  4.1 custom update? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Link5084 (Jul 27, 2009)

Jools07 said:
			
		

> Works 100%
> 
> NTSC-U Wii
> 3.2U
> ...



Wait, how does brickblocking work and run through disc channel? Do you need a modchip for it to work?


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jul 27, 2009)

CuriousG said:
			
		

> El-ahrairah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, thanks. I never heard of the alternate boot fix, so I thought I was supposed to keep it on. Works perfectly now!


----------



## ekolimits (Jul 27, 2009)

where do i get this alternate.dol file? i extracted a main.dol from the disk using wiiscrubber1.4 and renamed it to rzte01.dol and placed it on the usb hdd but usb loader gx still calls me an idiot and it cant find it...


----------



## DJPlace (Jul 27, 2009)

if i burn my copy do i need the alt.dol file on my sd card? i am using disc to play on the disc channel. let me know. i heard you don't need it for the disc is that right or wrong?


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't need to worry if you're burning it.


----------



## xshinox (Jul 28, 2009)

lol damn, im getting the wii motion plus instructional video now. i wasnt getting it when i first played it. is that waninkoko's 4.1 updater safe to use? preloader came out with 4.1 hacks. they work right?


----------



## Azariel_z (Jul 28, 2009)

I used this method with my Wii 3.1U ( and IOS 53,55 etc ) + Cios38 rev13A ( not B ), and worked flawless.

"Install the Wii sport Resort game with WBFS. WBFS manager is the way I transfer Wii games onto my HDD. Assuming that you have a copy of Wii sports Resort ISO on you computer, get the Program WiiScrubber. Open up that program and extract the ISO a data file called "player.dol"  ( not main.dol in this case ) 

Now that you have player.dol file, rename it to RZTE01.dol.
Now create a folder called USBLoader GX on the root of you SD memory card. 
Then copy RZTE01.dol file into that folder, I also added a copy to the Root of SD card jsut to be safe.

GO into Homebrew channel and load USBLoader GX. Then change the setting to 002 Fix "ON", Altdol "ON" and make sure Altdol is set to "SD". 
After you have these setting, run the Wii Sports Resort Iso from you HDD. 

It will play the Wii Motion Plus Video tutorial and you will have to watch the whole thing ( the video is interlaced, so if youa re using component cable, you will see some horizontal lines, like noise  ) 
After you watch the entire video the machine will reset. Reset your Wii ( my USB loader doesnt load a game after sofreset, happens randomly, so to be sure turnb your Wii off and On again  )
Now load USBLoader GX again run Wii sports resorts ( click settings first and go Choose AltDOL "OFF", because you don't need to see that video again )  after you do this run the game.

If the game don't start, it's because you don't have the new cIOS. You need to be on REV13A."

All of this I found aroudn the forums, and I copy pasted the text, and modified a little bit for the extra info.


Cheers!


----------



## ekolimits (Jul 28, 2009)

usb loader gx does not yield good results with the alt.dol method, i got wii sports resort wroking using neogamma usb loader.


----------



## maxpouliot (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm trying to get the game to play with neogamma R6 and a burned disk and it does not work. I downloaded a player.dol which i renamed RZTP.dol and put in a neogamma folder on the root of my sd card. Then i changed the options in the backup launcher. I can't see the wm+ video. 

Anybody can help?


----------



## Azariel_z (Jul 28, 2009)

ekolimits said:
			
		

> usb loader gx does not yield good results with the alt.dol method, i got wii sports resort wroking using neogamma usb loader.



Aree you using CIOS38 rev 13A, your signature shows rev10?  It worked fine for me using the player.dol, I was afraid it wouldnt work, because my Firmware is 3.1U , very old... but worked!!


----------



## d popcorn (Jul 28, 2009)

maxpouliot said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get the game to play with neogamma R6 and a burned disk and it does not work. I downloaded a player.dol which i renamed RZTP.dol and put in a neogamma folder on the root of my sd card. Then i changed the options in the backup launcher. I can't see the wm+ video.
> 
> Anybody can help?


you must rename to RZTE01.dol and place in sd root

enjoy

file names for each verson are
RZTE01.dol (ntsc-U)
RZTP01.dol (pal)
RZTJ01.dol (ntsc-j)


----------



## yabel (Jul 28, 2009)

My specs..
4.0U softmod 
rev10
preloader
bootmii

Im lookin to buy the game since I will need a Wiimotion anyways and feel its worth the cash.
If I buy the retail game and I read it has a update will i have issues? I would think I WOULDNT want to update. Any ideas or posts on this subject?


----------



## Lazycus (Jul 28, 2009)

It only has system menu 3.4U on it and wants to run with IOS55.  Depending on which IOS it's trying to update may affect your softmod of course.


----------



## maxpouliot (Jul 29, 2009)

Got it working! Thanks to all!


----------



## Elfeckin (Aug 3, 2009)

ok my issue..ive burnt 2 copies of the game so far US style. First time brick blocked got disc read error....second burn makes my wii crash right after clicking start...its 4.1 U with a hard mod yaosm i forget which version but every game i've burnt had worked up till now...any ideas or suggestions would be great..


----------



## thefuture4 (Aug 23, 2009)

having a huge problem.  I've searched everywhere and can't find out why WiiScrubber isn't working for me.  I cannot open ANY ISO in the program.  I already ran MakeKeyBin.exe and they are all in the same directory.  I even tried opening ISO's i've made directly from my own collection.  If anyone has any idea why this isn't working please let me know!

I'm tried using WiiScrubber 1.3 and 1.4


----------



## The Bishop (Sep 5, 2009)

Where does the Player.dol file exist on the tree listing in WiiScrubber? I see the main.dol but am having trouble locating the player.dol file. Any help will be appreciated and if i find it i will Re-edit my post. Thanks all

Edit: Found the file now to test

Edit2: Not working Have the file in root of SD as RZTE01.dol have alt-dol pointing to the SD card have all other options as ON (002 fix, block ios reload and patch country strings) using usbloadergx 713 All i get is a black screen after clicking on the Disc to play. Anyone have any suggestions? And yes i have a wii motion remote.


----------



## LufianGuy (Sep 7, 2009)

I just got a scrubbed NTSC version of this game (wii info is in sig). I tried to start it using USB Loader 1.5 Config and it just goes back to the wii menu.

How I got it to work using USB Loader Config 1.5:
1. Go into game options
2. Turn on 002 fix.
3. Say to use alternate.dol and select DISC.
4. Boot the game.
5. Use player.dol when asked for what dol to use.
6. The demo videos will play with lots of static and hiss, ITS OK!
7. After the videos are over, you skydived to the island, and the save data is created, quit the game. 
8. Go back into options in USB Loader and turn off alternate.dol. I left 002 fix on.
9. The game should work fine from that point on.

And also, USB Loader GX is not better than USB Loader Config 1.5 *PERIOD!!*

USB Loader GX has *never* performed better than USB Loader Config 1.5 *for me*.


----------



## tjsynkral (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey, does anyone know if there has been a new release of WSR that has the WMP video removed and the on-screen cues modified for the new Wii Remote Plus?

It seems like the regular WMP safety video and on-screen prompts would be removed on the WSR that comes with the black Wii with Wii Remote Plus.


----------



## tjsynkral (Apr 22, 2011)

tjsynkral said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know if there has been a new release of WSR that has the WMP video removed and the on-screen cues modified for the new Wii Remote Plus?
> 
> It seems like the regular WMP safety video and on-screen prompts would be removed on the WSR that comes with the black Wii with Wii Remote Plus.



I finally got my hands on the "2.0" WSR and instead of forcing you to watch the full video, it just tells you that you can play with either Wii MotionPlus or Wii Remote Plus. My unconfirmed initial reaction is that it would still be necessary to start the game at least once from disc channel or use the alternate DOL method.

Edit: Confirmed the above.


----------



## nintendoom (Apr 22, 2011)

YAY BUMPS!!


----------

